# How do I ask her out?



## Wussycat (Mar 14, 2006)

There's a girl on a another forum who lives near me, and I want to ask her out. How do I go about this? I'm afraid that I'll scare her off if I come on too strong.

Edit: I've asked her out. I posted this topic in the other forum, and she said that I should just ask the girl out. So I did.


----------



## Captain Oz (Mar 14, 2006)

Try this line "You girl.  Me man.  We go now."  It gets the chicks, really!

Or on a more serious note, just start talking to her as though she was a friend.  Pretend she's a dude and just talk.  Once you get a conversation started its easy sailing from there, it'll just come.  But getting to that point can be hard and stressful.  Just remember, there is nothing wrong or dangerous about a polite conversation.


----------



## Litre (Mar 14, 2006)

grab her hair and pull her back to your house.


----------



## wut (Mar 14, 2006)

Preferably after grunting a bit and smacking her on the head with your club.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> Preferably after grunting a bit and smacking her on the head with your club.



To be a true player you beat the other guy with his club and steal his girl, then deliver an unexpected open handed slap in the mouth to the girl to keep her in line.


----------



## verix (Mar 15, 2006)

Wear your pants at your ankles and get a huge fake gold chain with a ginormous clock around it, sunglasses, and an Adidas jacket. Then proceed to cross your arms across your body in such a way that your hands are beside your hips, and tell her in your thickest accent, "Hello, bitch, you wanna hop in my ride and hit this?"


----------



## yak (Mar 15, 2006)

> Or on a more serious note, just start talking to her as though she was a friend. Pretend she's a dude and just talk.


And do not try to be someone else - be yourself. Do not try to be funnier then you realy are, do not say things then you wouldn't have normally said  etc. In other words do not be fake. Everyone hates fake people.


----------



## Litre (Mar 15, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> > Or on a more serious note, just start talking to her as though she was a friend. Pretend she's a dude and just talk.
> 
> 
> And do not try to be someone else - be yourself. Do not try to be funnier then you realy are, do not say things then you wouldn't have normally said  etc. In other words do not be fake. Everyone hates fake people.



http://www.cubezone.nl/get/getContentImage.asp?ContentID=15509

uh huh. lol


----------



## yak (Mar 15, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm, wat? the joke seems to have evaded me again  everyone hates evasive jokes! :lol:


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Mar 15, 2006)

hey Wussycat. If you really like this girl send her a privite message and ask her simple questions; eventhough, I'm gay I still act nice, kind, and respectful the girls I meet (online and offline). I believe that you should take the oppertunity to get to know this girl. *nudges Wussycat onward towards the girl.*


See Ya,


----------



## jackmcfur (Mar 17, 2006)

Invite her to a public place, bring some company be nice, be cool and she?ll fall for you


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2006)

Is she blind?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen you on Carina's Journal Wussy, and a bunch of people come to mind when I think of who you could be talking about.... Your lack of information disturbs me. SERIOUS FUCKING BUSINESS.


----------



## Wussycat (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> I've seen you on Carina's Journal Wussy, and a bunch of people come to mind when I think of who you could be talking about.... Your lack of information disturbs me. SERIOUS FUCKING BUSINESS.


It's no-one that you know.


----------



## Grave (Mar 19, 2006)

Do everything in your power to make absolutely sure that she NEVER EVER finds out about you being a furry, and then you might stand a .1% chance of ever bonking her.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 20, 2006)

What is it they say again?

O YEA!

LOL FURRY.


----------



## Wussycat (Mar 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Do everything in your power to make absolutely sure that she NEVER EVER finds out about you being a furry, and then you might stand a .1% chance of ever bonking her.


With a name like Wussycat that would be pretty difficult... If she's that closed-minded, then she's not the one for me.


----------



## Grave (Mar 20, 2006)

Wussycat said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then change your name...what would you prefer....spending you life all alone wanking off to furry porn, or having a girlfriend or possible wife, family, and a decent life?

Your choice.


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, what about a compromise? You can try to make her like furries BEFORE she know you are one. No matter what Grave says, there's plenty of ways of doing that. Go to your friend's and send her some anonymous invitation to a site that does give a good impression of furries (she has an email, right? and you do know it. If you don't, hire a spy). There gotta be some, right around... Or do the same thing but with the real mail. Put something in her mailbox. Worked in my case!


----------



## Grave (Mar 20, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Hey, what about a compromise? You can try to make her like furries BEFORE she know you are one. No matter what Grave says, there's plenty of ways of doing that. Go to your friend's and send her some anonymous invitation to a site that does give a good impression of furries (she has an email, right? and you do know it. If you don't, hire a spy). There gotta be some, right around... Or do the same thing but with the real mail. Put something in her mailbox. Worked in my case!



And if she finds out that you have been trying to force-feed her this furry shit and she finds it as disgusting and silly as it is he's fucked.

Yeah, great idea!


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Then change your name...what would you prefer....spending you life all alone wanking off to furry porn, or having a girlfriend or possible wife, family, and a decent life?
> 
> Your choice.


Or "enjoying an uncomplicated life wanking off to furry porn, or a girlfriend or possible wife and family", perhaps? _*1/2 jk*_
Relative values, Grave?

Of course she might be perfectly happy to permit her mate some latitude in personal interests, even if those don't match her own, given that there are "more important" things in life. 

Hey, ho... ain't things complicated ^^

=
Spotted the edit on your first post, Wussycat. Best wishes to ya!


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 20, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Hey, ho... ain't things complicated ^^



Of course, wanking off to furry porn is itself an immensely complicated issue. 

I lie awake at night, tossing and turning (HURR), unable to sleep over the issue of how on earth do creatures that have skulls that were designed to have the spinal column going in at a more or less horizontal angle, function when the skull now has the spinal column being inserted vertically?

The bone sizes/placements & muscle placements/size are all different. 

Oh! Oh! Such are the travails of mankind.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 21, 2006)

Or you know, you could disregard what any of us complete strangers are saying because we know nothing about this girl you're talking about.

Just throw caution to the wind and see about meeting her or something if that's what you want.

Jeez, even I don't go online asking epople for relationship advice, and I'm still a fucking virgin.


----------



## yak (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> I lie awake at night, tossing and turning (HURR), unable to sleep over the issue of how on earth do creatures that have skulls that were designed to have the spinal column going in at a more or less horizontal angle, function when the skull now has the spinal column being inserted vertically?
> 
> The bone sizes/placements & muscle placements/size are all different.


yeah, i lay awake at nights thinking - why the hell people feel the urge to have fun, althou if you think of it for a second - it is a complete and irrational waste of time you could have spent on excelling in the field that your profession requires - so that you, and not that other guy gets that job of your dreams, so it is you, not him, who will make fun of and make funny faces behind his back.
and then you go all 'WHAT THE HELL?' like, turn on the monitor on your LAN router Gentoo linux PC (hehe, no speed limit ), log in as root, open your browser, login to FA and wank off to fur porn all night long... just to remind yourself of the simple and a lot more accessable pleasures of life  :lol:  (PS: not really )

and you can always say something that doesn't make any sence like


> An immensely powerfull scaral strike blew off my astral body and the largest part of my mentality, damn it! Please help me....?


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 21, 2006)

> And if she finds out


Y'know, 'if' is such a damnably losery word...


> that you have been trying to force-feed her this furry shit


It's neither force-feeding nor shit. If one's furry, it's a verdict. A diagnosis, if you will. So he would not find anyone who's 100% against furries attractive.


> and she finds it as disgusting and silly as it is


How come you're here, anyway?


> he's fucked


He is, right now.


> Yeah, great idea!


You don't quite know what it gave *me*, do you?


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> How come you're here, anyway?



What right do you think you have to ask *ME* my reasons for being here still?

Im not gonna be here for much longer but right now im having fun trolling and being an ass, instead of always being the nice guy like i was in the past. You will find out that it does you no good in this community to be nice cos its too full of people who just want to wank off to shit and dont give a fuck about you or your feelings so they will flame you out at the first chance they get.

And in response to your other replies, furry is a VERY aquired taste and it is more likely that she will absolutley hate the shit and think that he is some sicko into beastiality or some shit when she finds out about it. Because that is the general reaction when normal people find out about it. Duh.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Grave, you need to chill out on Wussycat because all his is doing is trying to get this one girl to like him. I don't like it when people like YOU get on and start telling someone that there "fucked" just because he's trying to get this girl to like him. I think you need to shut your DAM mouth because you have no right to tell Wussycat that he's probably not going to get this girl to like him. I think you should leave him alone and let him do what he wants to GOD!!!  :evil:


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Hey Grave, you need to chill out on Wussycat because all his is doing is trying to get this one girl to like him. I don't like it when people like YOU get on and start telling someone that there "fucked" just because he's trying to get this girl to like him. I think you need to shut your DAM mouth because you have no right to tell Wussycat that he's probably not going to get this girl to like him. I think you should leave him alone and let him do what he wants to GOD!!!  :evil:



Oh, attitude, nice. Shame its from a furry otherwise i might actually take what you said seriously.

Oh yeah, and i wasnt talking to you, so keep your nose out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Jeez, even I don't go online asking epople for relationship advice, and I'm still a fucking virgin.



Was this something we needed to know or were you reiterating the obvious?


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey *Grave*,
You mix us up a little bit, do ya? Fag or lez, huh?
Just because this man was talking about something you didn't quite get (you didn't, I know it), it does not give you the right to... what did he do, jury dudes?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Hey *Grave*,
> You mix us up a little bit, do ya? Fag or lez, huh?
> Just because this man was talking about something you didn't quite get (you didn't, I know it), it does not give you the right to... what did he do, jury dudes?



Does, "don't care" count as a vote?


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Hey *Grave*,
> You mix us up a little bit, do ya? Fag or lez, huh?
> Just because this man was talking about something you didn't quite get (you didn't, I know it), it does not give you the right to... what did he do, jury dudes?



Im sorry but were you actually typing in english there? Since i didnt understand a word you said...who is a "fag" or a "lez" here, wtf did you say?

Learn to type before you post "rapstar".


----------



## Captain Oz (Mar 21, 2006)

People, please, calm down.  Wussycat just wants some relationship advice, and he is perfectly entitled to that.  Grave, while you have every right to come in here and be a dick, it really isn't productive nor appreciated.  Stop, I know we are all furries thus our opinions don't matter to you, however we still have the right to peace and happiness, which you are not allowing.  Kanapi and everyone else not advising Wussycat, would you also move the drama somewhere else?

To Wussycat, like the cliche says, just be yourself.  Don't hide anything about you.  But that doesn't mean you need to lay yourself to bear infront of her.  If you feel she might not be 100% comfortable with furries, then simply play it off as a normal thing to be furry, don't outright mention it, but don't avoid subjects pertaining to anthropomorphic creatures.  I would give the same advice to you if you were into BSM, crush, or some other sexual deviance.  It is all a matter of never lying, but not telling everything at once.  You need to hold some things off for later in the relationship.  You wouldn't tell her your birth day on the first date would you?  That would be coming on too strong.  Good luck to you, and I hope it works out.


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> People, please, calm down.  Wussycat just wants some relationship advice, and he is perfectly entitled to that.  Grave, while you have every right to come in here and be a dick, it really isn't productive nor appreciated.  Stop, I know we are all furries thus our opinions don't matter to you, however we still have the right to peace and happiness, which you are not allowing.  Kanapi and everyone else not advising Wussycat, would you also move the drama somewhere else?



LOL, im allowing happiness, i of course have no control over fate or anyones life but that doesnt mean i cant share some simple honest facts, whether or not that might seem like i am being a dick to you or not, really isnt my problem. Originally i wasnt being a dick, i was just being honest. Cant take it? Then get out of life since the world isnt a place for pussies. I only started being a dick when dicks started treating me as one. *shrugs*

Just the truth.

And anyway, this is a furry forum, regardless of topic, drama belongs here!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> And anyway, this is a furry forum, regardless of topic, drama belongs here!



Though when they have topics, I think it's best to not stray too far from it.


----------



## yak (Mar 22, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> I only started being a dick when dicks started treating me as one. *shrugs*


Grave2: Back with the vengence


----------



## Wussycat (Mar 22, 2006)

Grave, what happened to you? You used to be nice. Did HB leave you or something?


----------



## Grave (Mar 22, 2006)

Wussycat said:
			
		

> Grave, what happened to you? You used to be nice. Did HB leave you or something?



Its called being shit on by people in the furry fandom for four years and becoming a little sour from it. Im still nice in person, but around here i have given up on being "nice" since all it gets you is a bunch of knives in your back.

No me and HB are as happy as ever...how did you know i was married anyway, do i know you from someplace?


----------



## Grave (Mar 22, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, sounds like a better movie idea than Snakes on a fucking Plane!


----------



## yak (Mar 22, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know what, Grave - you can beat the crap out off everyone with TWO(!) snakes! Eat your heart out, hollywood!


----------



## Grave (Mar 22, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 23, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Mr Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stating the obvious.

It's my hobby.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 23, 2006)

> fucking virgin



Oxymoron !!


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Mar 23, 2006)

And his sig fingered me, so I'm not sure if I am still or not o.o; 

LOL @ secks. So complicated XD


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 24, 2006)

Nitro said:
			
		

> > fucking virgin
> 
> 
> 
> Oxymoron !!



I'd be lying if I said it wasn't deliberate. Dem words sure can be funny.


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 27, 2006)

Umm... *Grave*?
May I gently ask you to kill yourself against a wall?
Did I mention I don't need opinions? Did I say 'rapstar' anyway? I got sixteen topchart records but that doesn't make me a star, does it? I do not need _you_ to understand what I'm saying! Even if it's got your name on it.
If you need someone to offend, go to Brighton Beach and yell "Все пидорасы!" Watch the chain reaction from there on.
You may have dozen of people to hate. I have thousands of people who hate me. But there will always be more of them who likes me.
What I will say at every one of your pathetic attempts is "Tough luck. Try it again". As time goes, you stop giving a fuck. I did.


----------



## Myr (Mar 27, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Umm... *Grave*?
> May I gently ask you to kill yourself against a wall?


Now that is uncalled for. I do *not* want to see posting like that again on this forum. Drama is going to happen, but messages like that cross the line in my book. I hope that you will respect my request. Thanks.

To everyone posting in this thread, it's fact that you will argue and differ in opinion. I could stop it here but it'd just fire back up somewhere else. You won't all get along and that's a fact of life. _But we all have to coexist here whether we like it or not (unless you chose to leave)._ Please tone it down a bit. I will step in if people keep going after each other one on one with direct personal attacks. Flames are going to happen, but when you start burning each other it's gone too far.


And in my opinion, I want my gf to know I'm a dragon. She couldn't  possibly get along with me if she wasn't comfortable being surrounded by dragon stuff or being surprised when I growl or make some other strange noises. It can be strange, yes, but it's a part of me and I come as a whole package. Changing something like that is not an option. Consider it standard equipment.


----------



## yak (Mar 27, 2006)

i have just one thing to say, then i'll shut up.
people, please - if you don't give a fuck - then DON'T give a fuck. geez, there are 6.6 billion people on the planet, and about 5 billion of them hate you, i just know, lol.
if you start getting offended by the words of every single person out there, well, it is your choice.....


----------



## Grave (Mar 27, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Umm... *Grave*?
> May I gently ask you to kill yourself against a wall?
> Did I mention I don't need opinions? Did I say 'rapstar' anyway? I got sixteen topchart records but that doesn't make me a star, does it? I do not need _you_ to understand what I'm saying! Even if it's got your name on it.
> If you need someone to offend, go to Brighton Beach and yell "Все пидорасы!" Watch the chain reaction from there on.
> ...



lol, some "rapper" you are if you couldnt think up something a little more original, and mature, than that.

The admin already told you off, child, so i dont need to. But heres just a couple of other things id like to add.

First, your little "ive got sixteen topchart records" bs isnt working on me. You aint famous, your not successful, your just another kid furry on a forum in cyberspace with big dreams that will probably never come true. If you was that famous and successful, you wouldnt be hanging around wasting your time on here  and on the furry fandom. Get a reality check. 

Also, i was never trying to offend YOU or the other guy. I was just being honest instead of giving him some bs "nice" sounding opinion. I dont lie to people, i just speak the truth. And if this girl he likes is 1% normal, she isnt gonna like the furry thing. Its a *VERY* aquired taste hence why i think she will probably hate him for it if she finds out what it is at face value. And lets face it with all the porn and beasty pics in this community she is probably gonna think it is sick and twisted, unless of course she is alrady a "furry" herself. *shrugs*

So you see, there was no attempts to try and offend anyone there, YOU just decided to get up on your weak-ass soap box and make a big deal and start flaming me for nothing more than stating an honest opinion. Well done on making yourself look like a total prat, but minus 1-billion kudos for even remotly making me upset.

Ive been around here too long to let pathetic kiddie comments like "go kill yourself" affect me you see. At one point in the past i may have taken offense to shit like that, but these days its water off a duck's back. You fail.


----------



## Grave (Mar 27, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> i have just one thing to say, then i'll shut up.
> people, please - if you don't give a fuck - then DON'T give a fuck. geez, there are 6.6 billion people on the planet, and about 5 billion of them hate you, i just know, lol.
> if you start getting offended by the words of every single person out there, well, it is your choice.....



Who is that in response to?


----------



## yak (Mar 27, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Who is that in response to?


Uhmm, all people in general... But mostly to 'drama queens'....
Come on, why would someone care for what people you will probably never face IRL say about you? This will get you nowhere, so why make all the fuss about it? Well, ok - i'm wrong. You probably should care, but make it civilized at least.... 
Reading the posts of two people fucking each other off at ain't my, and i guess everyone's favourite way to spend some spare time you know.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on everyone, why does everyone have to get so pissy with each other?  Can't you debate and argue responsibly?

There will always be someone on the interweb that won't agree with you. no matter what you're arguing about.  Just because it differs or whatnot, doesn't mean that you guys have grounds to hold a free-for-all.

On top of that, there are also alot of jackasses on the internet too.  If you find yourself faced with one, don't bring yourself down to compete with them on that level..  Please try to keep the violence and animosity low in these forums.  Personal grudges should be left to fighting over notes, not clogging up a topic.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 27, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Uhmm, all people in general...


That was my guess...


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 27, 2006)

Wussycat said:
			
		

> There's a girl on a another forum who lives near me, and I want to ask her out. How do I go about this? I'm afraid that I'll scare her off if I come on too strong.
> 
> Edit: I've asked her out. I posted this topic in the other forum, and she said that I should just ask the girl out. So I did.


Any publishable update, Wussycat? 

*purrsya*


----------



## Myr (Mar 27, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> The admin already told you off, child, so i dont need to. But heres just a couple of other things id like to add.


My message was to put everyone in this thread on notice, including you. Now please cool it with the stabs back and forth. Thanks.

Kanapi, I know you'll probably want to respond to what Grave said and that's fine. Again, please respect my wishes though. The same applies to any future replies from Grave.

For both of you: I don't want to see you two (Kanapi and Grave) both getting under each other's skin and flinging stuff back and forth. This is a preemptive measure to keep the peace (or at least something close to it) with a friendly respectful notice. Consider me a referee blowing a whistle. Now don't make me come over there.  Thanks.


----------



## Grave (Mar 27, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to ask why?

Why everyone, including myself? I was the one who was being flamed here! I didnt go out and tell someone to fuck off and die, I mearly stated my opinion and got an asshole(s) in return for it.

Only person you should be warning is Kanapi, no need to drag everyone else down with him.


----------



## Myr (Mar 27, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Why everyone, including myself? I was the one who was being flamed here! I didnt go out and tell someone to fuck off and die, I mearly stated my opinion and got an asshole(s) in return for it.


Grave, you were flamed and I followed Kanapi's post with a notice to calm things down. Then you followed up with your own post and took a several stabs back at Kanapi with "child", "kid furry", "weak-ass soap box", and a few others. Likewise, I followed your post with a notice to calm things down. I'm not stopping anyone from posting nor regulating the content of such posts, but I am asking that you two conduct yourselves a bit more friendly towards each other if you wish to continue this line of discussion. I am singling you two out as well as blanketing the rest of the people in this thread with my request, but I am not taking action or sending PM's and just want to stop something before it gets going by limiting the available ways people can address each other. That's all. Thanks.


----------



## eorpheus (Mar 27, 2006)

this is funny


----------



## Grave (Mar 27, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair 'nuff. Just thought i had the right to defend myself but evidentally i was wrong to think that.


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 28, 2006)

Dear *Grave*,
I meant to write you sooner, but I've just been busy.
You say it automatically makes me unfamous with the fact I hang around on this forum.
That sounds like bullshit to me. If stats tell me I had 61745 downloads from different ip's, that must mean at least half of those people know me. Not mentioning those who bought the CD...
If you think I ever give away 'something more original' just to keep YOU busy with an argument, you're wrong.
You're too straight about showing others your 'reality of life'. We're fucking furry, we don't need your reality! Therefeore we are way happier than you.
I'm not a kid, I'm Hellion. That's a great difference.
Actually, what I have submitted on FA are NOT the best of my songs. Why should I, go order my album if you accidentally want to listen to it!
Oh, and may I ask a question: maybe you want someone to know about you? About THESE of your sides, get it? It's two months till I'm recording my second album.
I'm not playing no more. No more rap kid shit, you get what you want.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Dear *Grave*,
> I meant to write you sooner, but I've just been busy.
> You say it automatically makes me unfamous with the fact I hang around on this forum.
> That sounds like bullshit to me. If stats tell me I had 61745 downloads from different ip's, that must mean at least half of those people know me. Not mentioning those who bought the CD...
> ...



*sigh* Didn't we resolve to end this?

If you want to keep your dignity, ignore it.  You just make yourself seem more petty by slinging the bullshit back and forth with everyone who puts you down or disagrees with you.

So anyway... Any updates on the actual topic?


----------



## Grave (Mar 28, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> Dear *Grave*,
> I meant to write you sooner, but I've just been busy.
> You say it automatically makes me unfamous with the fact I hang around on this forum.
> That sounds like bullshit to me. If stats tell me I had 61745 downloads from different ip's, that must mean at least half of those people know me. Not mentioning those who bought the CD...
> ...



*yawns* boooooooring.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 28, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> I'm Hellion.


----------



## Grave (Mar 28, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Kanapi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm Hellion.



What the hell is a hellion anyway?


----------



## Myr (Mar 28, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> *sigh* Didn't we resolve to end this?
> 
> If you want to keep your dignity, ignore it.  You just make yourself seem more petty by slinging the bullshit back and forth with everyone who puts you down or disagrees with you.
> 
> So anyway... Any updates on the actual topic?


Silverwolfe, I know your intentions are good, but I think you may be inadvertently appearing to take sides. Be careful you don't unintentionally insert yourself into something. =^..^=;;; I never actually did say the discussion had to stop, but I did limit the ways people could address each other because I don't want to see more and more things flying back and forth.

Kanapi and Grave, thanks for helping me out. Closing a thread is no fun because a lot of times another one gets started up or admins get yelled at for censorship. Thanks for making the decision to respect my wishes thus far. =^..^=


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Kanapi and Grave, thanks for helping me out. Closing a thread is no fun because a lot of times another one gets started up or admins get yelled at for censorship. Thanks for making the decision to respect my wishes thus far. =^..^=


Read as "angry dragons are not a pretty sight"?

Sorry, Myr!


----------



## Grave (Mar 28, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niether is an angry *human*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Niether is an angry *human*


Like the man says;

=^..^=


(although darned if I know where dragons would've acquired whiskers from, anyhow! )


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Silverwolfe, I know your intentions are good, but I think you may be inadvertently appearing to take sides. Be careful you don't unintentionally insert yourself into something. =^..^=;;; I never actually did say the discussion had to stop, but I did limit the ways people could address each other because I don't want to see more and more things flying back and forth.



You know what Myr?  I know your intentions are good, but you just inadvertently took sides against me.  j/k

I know I know how it came out.  I was just tired of reading page after page of flames and having him continue it just sorta irked me some more.  I apologize to Kanapi if he thinks that I was ganging up on him about it.  That was not my intention at all.


----------



## Grave (Mar 28, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as no one was trying to gang up against me...if ya got something to say just say it, be honest like i am and let your feelings be heard, no need to fear retribution its just text on a forum after all.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> As long as no one was trying to gang up against me...if ya got something to say just say it, be honest like i am and let your feelings be heard, no need to fear retribution its just text on a forum after all.



Nope, I have nothing against you either.  I see that alot of shit sometimes gets thrown your way.  You don't always react the best to it, I must admit, but still..  I like ya.


----------



## Grave (Mar 28, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It gets kinda hard to know how to react to some of this shit


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 28, 2006)

"Welcome to E-fur-E-harmony.com"


----------



## Captain Oz (Mar 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> What the hell is a hellion anyway?


A rabble rouser.  Mischevious hell raiser.  Usually with childish connotations.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Like the man says;
> 
> =^..^=
> 
> ...


Asian dragons almost always have whiskers (ofcourse it tends to look more like a really long mustache...)

Alright, enough of being kind of a know-it-all for now.


----------



## Myr (Mar 28, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angry dragons do mean things like claw, bite, pounce, and devour their friends, just to name a few.  lol

And in =^..^= the ='s are supposed to be frills, but they do look like whiskers too. Hmmm...I've thought of changing it to >^..^< but that's a little harder to type in and I'm not sure I like how it looks. I need to think about that some more. Maybe I should do >^.=.^< because that looks great!


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that >^.=.^< looks great myself. I think you should use it. You can use a whole bunch of variations to like >;.=.;<, >O.=.O<, but I think you already know this. ^^


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Maybe I should do >^.=.^< because that looks great!


*scritches that serious looking forehead*

_(...if I can find anything suitably sized to do so, for you to notice ^^)_


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah..after a bit more thought i kinda figured thats what it must have ment, but before all i could think of was the planet from The chronicles of riddick. lol.

But yeah, basically a kid then, like i already said.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Oznor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, not all hellions are kids.  I've known plenty of 'adults' in my life that were guilty of this too.


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, yeah but in this case you have to make an exception  :wink:


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 29, 2006)

*Someone* asked what Hellion is.
Shit, to help you out with "someone" I'll just say I forgot the law of *Someon*ity. Get it? Someon-ity? I wouldn't have said that, but man, you appear to need everything brought on a silver plate chewed up for ya!

Anyway, I was away for less than 24 hours to come back and see a great discussion about Hellion. Which means, *I'm interesting*. At least something about me is. In your face, Someone! (No need being sarcastic, it's included)

So listen, my furry fellas, dawgz, collegues, pals, buds, friends, whatever you want. Hellion is my character. If there are any other Hellions, they ain't getting a cent from me, tell them now! "I don't need to switch personalities sick ass D12 style, I can be both at once!" More information on my records (self-promotional, you can't torture a word out of me right now))). Why the hell, they're coming, you made me give some out. In a week or so.

And yeah, please don't call me a kid anymore. Ple-ease? Those who don't like me and show this in public... umm... what would a rapper say about this attitude? Oh, yeah, right: "Suck my dick, fuckers, and watch me cum into your motherfucking mouth, then you'll see what kind of kid I am". Sorry if I offended anyone, I only meant to offend someone! And I really really hated saying this on a forum like that.

And oh, I think it's time that guy finally asked the girl out! Come on!


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHOA DUDE! That part was awesome, I hope you don't get in trouble for it, but more power to you!


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> *Someone* asked what Hellion is.
> Shit, to help you out with "someone" I'll just say I forgot the law of *Someon*ity. Get it? Someon-ity? I wouldn't have said that, but man, you appear to need everything brought on a silver plate chewed up for ya!
> 
> Anyway, I was away for less than 24 hours to come back and see a great discussion about Hellion. Which means, *I'm interesting*. At least something about me is. In your face, Someone! (No need being sarcastic, it's included)
> ...



Was an honest question what a Hellion was, but as usuall you blew everything out of proportion in an attempt to constantly make yourself look like a bigger and better person(which you clearly are not)...mr super-ego.

Until you prove otherwise, you are just a kid to me no matter how much you try to impress me with your "gangsta, hip, rap skillz" since you dont show yourself as being anything else.

Oh, and ya didnt offend me, as i already stated it takes alot more than some kid with an ego only bigger than his own mouth to "insult" me!


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Oh, and ya didnt offend me, as i already stated it takes alot more than some kid with an ego only bigger than his own mouth to "insult" me!


Count how many times you deliberately end your posts with an insult or barb, Grave.
I'd expected better of you.

*NO* more off topic posts on this thread, please.

If you two wish to meet up for pistols-at-dawn some place, feel free to organise that between yourselves.
Thanks


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I leave for all of 3 hours and look what happens! Oh well. ^-^;

So... what's the update on this?


----------



## Grave (Mar 29, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I leave for all of 3 hours and look what happens! Oh well. ^-^;
> 
> So... what's the update on this?



I dunno..i think we scared the original poster away...lol


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 29, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-shrugs- Who knows maybe the original poster is with said girl right now and doesn't need this tread anymore.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -shrugs- Who knows maybe the original poster is with said girl right now and doesn't need this tread anymore.


 Happy thought!

(Or Grave could be right, too? )


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 29, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-nods- If he is right, he's right we we just have to see. Plus I didn't know the FA forums were for dating advice, if it does turn out to be so, I wonder how many people we can scare off?  :lol:


----------



## Kanapi (Mar 30, 2006)

*Back to the topic...*

I expressed the same hope earlier. Check.
Well, than everyone should talk about asking girls out in common.


----------



## yak (Mar 30, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -hods- If he is right, he's right we we just have to see. Plus I didn't know the FA forums were for dating advice, if it does turn out to be so, I wonder how many people we can scare off?  :lol:


Give some of us (including me) an uncensored freedom of speech, five packs of green tea and a week - and we will scare the entire INTERNETS off the line 
Yeah, hope the origial poster is too busy beeing happy.... to waste his time reading all this unrelated debate... 
Offtopic KILLS.... my inner-child........


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 30, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:  I try my best to give advice on dating, but I guess I'm one to scare people off. Plus that would be funny to see that happen, scareing off the whole interenet, but I don't think you could, there'd be you and all the other people who scared everyone left.


----------



## yak (Mar 30, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Plus that would be funny to see that happen, scareing off the whole interenet, but I don't think you could, there'd be you and all the other people who scared everyone left.


Then the internet WOULD FINALLY BE A COOL PLACE to hang out in :lol:


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 30, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it would be. Have all that space to roam around in and do what ever you wanted to.  :lol:


----------



## Wussycat (Apr 1, 2006)

Could someone please delete this thread? It's served its purpose and now it's been derailed.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wussycat said:
			
		

> Could someone please delete this thread? It's served its purpose and now it's been derailed.


Hiya there! Good to hear from you, once again, Wussycat.

I'll lock it, but reluctant to delete at present since it's referred to elsewhere and currently "holding" on other matters.
(If anyone else wishes to continue the other relatively-OT points towards the end of the thread, please quote/copy to another thread. thx).

Best wishes,
David/u2k ^^


----------

